# The Flesh Eater Tank - Build Tutorial Video



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey all! Here is my Flesh Eater Tank build tutorial. I tried to be more concise with the steps on how I built the prop this time around.






There we go! :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ah ha... nano bugs. Better outcome than magnets and worth the added expense. Sweet! Your paint jobs are really well done too.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love it. The aging looks great.


----------



## DoomWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Really cool! The nano bugs work great. What was the total cost on this project?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love this idea! What is the "tank"? Where did you get it? I love your nano bugs....I guess maybe using black boa would be too fluffy? I simply love how you made everything steampunk and industrial. Such great work!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Badass!! I love it!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

This is beyond cool....well done! :jol:


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!! The prop cost around $35 depending on what you have on hand and if you can find Hex Bugs on sale or not. The tank was from Pet’s Mart and it’s plastic so I don’t have to worry about glass breaking. The material I used on the bugs was a kind of a wispy yarn I found at Michaels, it just looked like it would fit the bill, but any type of “fuzzy” material should work! :jol:


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

This is simply genius. I love all the detail.


----------



## provprops (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice touch by adding the nano bugs to the final look.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Saw the video on youtube... So awesome


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

~this is crazy good; build, detail, tut, everything!! Love it :googly:


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

That's really awesome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just down right cool!!! Very, very creative. You definitely got my mind spinning.
Awesome tut too!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey! You know what would look really cool? Use a real hexbug on top of the skull, but fasten it to the skull with a short piece of thread glued from the belly to the skull. Then it could jitter around but not fall off, making it look like it is really eating the flesh.

Also, maybe you could put some pieces of flesh around the tank. The hexbugs would bump up against them and look like they were eating.

Looks great! I think I remember hearing this featured on Hauntcast, right?


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

love this!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.........!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

very cool, nice work


----------



## Stirk (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, this is really top-shelf, for sure. The effect goes way over the top, and frankly makes me jealous that I don't have these in my haunt.


----------



## CottinghamCemetery (Sep 3, 2014)

I love this. Great idea and execution.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Nice! I love this idea! very creative


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicely done. Love it.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, love it .... it's now my drawing board tonight for sure... thanks for sharing


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dang, that's a wicked prop! My kids have a couple of those nano bugs around...time to corpse them!


----------

